# Arizona Cup Winner Logan Wilde!!!!!



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

Congratulations are in order for Logan Wilde.He won the Arizona Cup in mens compound!Great shooting from a great guy!Dave Cousins had an incredible qualifying score of 1414!Logan was right behind him with a 1402! Logan then went on to win the Gold!


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

I wonder if the Wilde bunch has a mini storage unit in Pocatello full of all their excess winning hardware?:wink:

Congrats to Logan!


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

Bobmuley said:


> I wonder if the Wilde bunch has a mini storage unit in Pocatello full of all their excess winning hardware?:wink:
> 
> Congrats to Logan!


I don't think the "mini" storage unit is so mini....

-Steve


----------



## 1denogean (Jan 9, 2009)

wish i couldve been there! that sucks it was the same weekend as the 2nd leg of the triple crown.


----------



## r302 (Apr 5, 2004)

*Logan*

Logan if you read this reply, let me say good for you. You deserve it. It's in your blood and you can't deny you are a champ. r302 :wink:


----------

